# Notebook/Ultrabook für Office/Excel unterwegs im Zug



## sedimagic (12. April 2016)

*Notebook/Ultrabook für Office/Excel unterwegs im Zug*

Hallo ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook oder einem Ultrabook. Fahre täglich (außer am Wochenende) mit dem Zug zur Arbeit. Fahrzeit eine Richtung beträgt 1 Stunde. Möchte nun die Zeit sinvoll nützen und während der Fahrt arbeiten.

Vor allem Excel und gelegentlich Word werde ich verwenden.  In Excel mache ich Prognoserechnungen, Steuererklärungen etc für unsere Klienten. Ich glaube da wäre 15 Zoll eher angebracht als 13 Zoll oder was denkt ihr dazu?

Für Multimedia und Surfen im Internet soll das mobile Gerät auch geeignet sein. Und im Urlaub werde ich Fotos und Videos ablegen, da ich sehr viel und gerne fotografiere sammelt sich da einiges an Speicher zusammen. Wir schauen uns im Urlaub die geschossenen Fotos an und ich bearbeite die ein wenig mit ACDsee bei Langeweile. Die Bilderbeaebeitung werde ich aber überwiegend von meinem Desktop PC machen.

Ein festes Budget habe ich mir nicht gesetzt. Es soll für meine Bedürfnise ein Gerät mit einem guten Preis Leistungs Verhältnis sein. Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## chischko (12. April 2016)

*AW: Notebook/Ultrabook für Office/Excel unterwegs im Zug*

Ich würde dringend zu einer SSD raten: Die beschleunigt einfach ALLES (v.A. im Office/windows Betrieb). Ansonsten: 4GB RAM mindestens und ich denke 2 Kerne reichen aus mit kleiner integrierter GPU. Außerdem sind die quasi immun gegen Erschütterungen und eine HDD muss 2 Stunden Zugfahrt inkl. hin und tragen etc. erstmal abkönnen... 
15" oder 13" ist Geschmackssache... Ich würde für Excel etc. eher zu 15" greifen. 

Windows 7 bekommt man ja sehr günstig in der elektronischen Bucht und kann dann ein Upgrade auf Windows 10 machen. So würde ich vorgehen. 

Aktuell fällt mir als halbwegs preisbewusste Variante dazu dieses hier ein: Acer Aspire ES1-311-C82S inkl. SSD Aufrüstung mit 250GB Samsung 850 EVO + ext. Gehäuse bei notebooksbilliger.de
Etwas teurer, weniger Speicher aber dafür Lenovo Qualität inkl. Convertable Funktion bietet diese hier: Lenovo Yoga 500-14IBD 80N4013HGE Ultrabook kaufen bei Notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## fotoman (12. April 2016)

*AW: Notebook/Ultrabook fÃ¼r Office/Excel unterwegs im Zug*



sedimagic schrieb:


> Ich glaube da wäre 15 Zoll eher angebracht als 13 Zoll oder was denkt ihr dazu?


Mein Gedanke dazu: 15,6" wäre mir VIEL zu groß für den Zug (auch im ICE der 1. Klasse) und dazu wären die überlich > 2 kg etwa doppelt so schwer wie ich bereit wäre, täglich mitzunehmen.

Ich würde da ja eher zu einem Dell XPS 13 2015 (!!!) greifen
Test Dell XPS 13 (2 15) Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Der 2016 scheint aus Fotosicht ein miserabeles FullHD Dislpay zu haben (siehe Test auf notebookcheck) und QHD bräuchte ich nicht.
Und dazu würde ich mir sofort eine Sichtschutz-Scheibe suchen (wobei für mich auch damit die Bearbeitung von Steuerakten von Kunden im öffentlichen Raum ein NoGo wäre).

Falls es doch 15,6" sein sollen, dann wäre es für mich einer der erst vor eni paar Tagen hier genannten
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/433928-laptop-fuer-photoshop-etc.html
Insb. der dort genannte DELL Latitude E5550, falls es für diesen denn eine richtige Docking Startion gibt

Bei einem privat finanziertes Gerät  würde ich wohl auch bei den Testgeräten von lapstore.de oder nbwn.de nachsehen, insb. bei den Lenovos, die aber meist nur 14" Displays haben.


----------



## chischko (13. April 2016)

*AW: Notebook/Ultrabook für Office/Excel unterwegs im Zug*

Die XPS sind geile Teile, kommt aber eben auf das Budget drauf an  
Die DELL Dockingstation ist mMn Gold wert: Hab selbst eine breuflich hier im im Homeoffice und eine im Büro mit jeweils Monitor, Ethernet, Drucker etc. dran. 
Maus und Tastatur sind drahtlos von Logitech (Maus immer dabei).


----------



## sedimagic (13. April 2016)

*AW: Notebook/Ultrabook für Office/Excel unterwegs im Zug*

Danke für die vielen Tipps.

In der Kanzlei arbeite ich an einem Desktop PC mit zwei Bildschirmen, dort würde ich das Notebook nicht verwenden. Ich bin angestellt und nicht selbständiger Steuerberater, daher würde ich das Notebook privat kaufen und die Abschreibung von der Steuer absetzen.

Arbeiten würde ich im Zug und eventuell auch mal Kleinigkeiten im Urlaub erledigen. Vergessen habe ich zu erwähnen, dass ich auch mit meinem Vorgesetzten zur Wirtschaftsprüfung zu den prüfenden Klienten gehe. Dort nehme ich einen uralten Laptop mit. Würde dann in Zukunft mit meinem eigenen dort arbeiten.

Aus den Excel Dateien sind keine Namen, Adressen, Steuernummern etc zu den Klienten sichtbar. Daher kann ich problemlos in der Öffentlichkeit arbeiten. 

Muss mal in Echt die Displaygrössen in 13" und 15" vergleichen. Wobei ich denke, dass es sich mit 13" schwer arbeiten lässt. Falls da jedoch kein so großer Unterschied besteht, dann hätte ein 13 Zöller natürlich auch seine Vorteile. Wie z.B. leichter und handlicher und daher mobiler, zu Hause am Sofa oder in Bett sicher bequemer mit 13" als 15".

Bildbearbeitung soll nicht das Hauptentscheidungskriterium sein. Ich werde das nach wie vor am Desktop PC machen.

Wo kann man das Dell XPS 13 Ultrabook (2015) kaufen? Ich kann es nicht finden.

Was haltet ihr davon? Wird es nacher als Blitzangebot geben. Leider finde ich keine Daten zum Gewicht:
Acer Aspire VN7-571G-77Q2 39,62 cm (15,6 Zoll Full HD IPS) Notebook (Intel Core i7-5500U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD + 500GB HDD, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M, DVD, kein Betriebssystem) schwarz:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Für weitere Vorschläge wäre ich euch dankbar!


----------



## falko76 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Notebook/Ultrabook für Office/Excel unterwegs im Zug*

Ich würde in jedem Fall zu einem 15 Zoll Thinkpad raten.

Warum?

1. Sehr robust, lange Akkulaufzeiten, Fingerabdrucksensor
2. Sehr gute Tastatur.
3. Zehnerblock für Zahleneingabe. (Auch für mich als StB/RA unverzichtbar bei der Eingabe von vielen Zahlen, Daten, etc.)
4. Ist auch bei vielen Mandanten im Einsatz, wirkt also auch professionell im Gegensatz zu den ganzen "Multimedia-Notebooks".
5. Mattes Display, da für das Arbeiten ausgelegt.

VG


----------



## flotus1 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Notebook/Ultrabook für Office/Excel unterwegs im Zug*

Und ich würde für ein Notebook mit dem gearbeitet wird auch tatsächlich ein Office-Notebook empfehlen. Hier hat sich übrigens 14" als Kompromiss-Größe etabliert.
Eine Auswahl findest du hier: Top 1 Business Notebooks im Test bei Notebookcheck - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Der Punkt mit dem Nummernblock ist allerdings wichtig. brauchst du den kommst du um ein Gerät mit 15" kaum herum.

Persönlich würde ich zu einem Thinkpad T450s raten, die gibt es teilweise auch günstig im Abverkauf weil der Nachfolger schon angelaufen ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. April 2016)

*AW: Notebook/Ultrabook für Office/Excel unterwegs im Zug*



chischko schrieb:


> Windows 7 bekommt man ja sehr günstig in der elektronischen Bucht


Dazu gibt es nur Folgendes zu sagen...
Fake oder Falschung: Das Experiment


----------



## Shadowsfighhter (13. April 2016)

*AW: Notebook/Ultrabook für Office/Excel unterwegs im Zug*

Ich würde auch ein 14 Zoll Notebook empfehlen. Mit einem guten Full HD Display ist die Bildschirmgröße m.E. Völlig ausreichend.  Die Lenovo T-Serie ist extrem robust und hat hochwertige Hardware verbaut. 
Sind allerdings vom Preis her auch etwas teurer. Mir wurde letztens hier zu einem Lenovo Thinkpad der L-Serie geraten. Die sind ebenfalls sehr robust und hochwertig, aber etwas günstiger zu haben. Bin seit zwei Wochen mit dem L460 sehr zufrieden


----------



## Leob12 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Notebook/Ultrabook für Office/Excel unterwegs im Zug*

Ich würde ja wenn ein Gerät der Business-Klasse nehmen, da die Geräte einfach hochwertiger sind. Aspire ist die Consumer-Klasse von Acer, ich glaub bei ComputerBase gibts nen Vergleich zwischen Consumer und Business-Geräten. 
Consumer-Notebook gegen Business-Laptop - das macht den Unterschied - PC-WELT
NOTEBOOK: Consumer- vs. Business-Notebooks - oder: Plastikschrott vs. Qualitat | netzwelt.de - Forum

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sedimagic (13. April 2016)

*AW: Notebook/Ultrabook für Office/Excel unterwegs im Zug*

Vielen Dank für die vielen nützlichen Ratschläge. Ihr habt mir schon sehr viel geholfen. Vor allem der Hinweis mit dem NUMMERNBLOCK war sehr wichtig, den benötige ich aufjedenfall. Das Notebook von meinem Arbeitgeber, welches ich aktuell bei Klienten vor Ort benutze hat keines und ich arbeite damit viel langsamer. In meinem Beruf muss ich viele Zahlen eintippen, daher kann ich darauf nicht verzichten. Ein externes Nummernblock anzuschließen ist wohl eher suboptimal.

14" sollen es mindestens werden. Die Lenovo Think-Pad Serie gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut. Muss mir kurz einen überblick zu den unterschieden der jeweiligen Modellreihen (T, L, P, etc.) der Thik-Pad Serie verschaffen.

Das Business-Notebooks so eine gute Qualität aufweisen habe ich nicht gewusst. Ich hatte bis jetzt 3 Consumer Notebooks in meinem Leben. Alle 3 waren von der Qualität her nicht toll und bei jedem ist aufgrund Hitzeprobleme das Motherboard kaputt gegangen. Und das immer kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie.

Ich habe noch nicht erwähnt, dass ich mit dem Notebook von extern per Internet auf den Server unserer Kanzlei über einen VPN-Tunnel zugreifen werde, damit ich bei Bedarf unsere Buchhaltungsprogramme und auf unsere Klientenverzeichnisse zugreifen kann. Ob das für die Entscheidung eines Notebooks wichtig ist? Eventuell wäre ein großer Arbeitsspeicher von Vorteil.


----------



## flotus1 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Notebook/Ultrabook für Office/Excel unterwegs im Zug*

Wenn das so ist bleibt dir nur 15", es gibt keine 14-Zöller mit Nummernblock.
Bei den Thinkpads ist es so:
E-Serie ist die billigste, unterscheidet sich qualitativ bis auf die Tastatur kaum von Consumer-Notebooks. Kann ich nicht empfehlen.
L-Serie ist eine Nummer hochwertiger und teurer. Dennoch wird überwiegend Kunststoff eingesetzt. Die günstige Business-Lösung.
T-Serie ist die hochwertigste und teuerste. Ein s hinter der Modellbezeichnung wie z.B. T460s deutet auf eine extra flache und leichte Variante hin.
P-Serie (früher W) ist qualitativ ähnlich, aber eher als mobile Workstation ausgelegt. Hier findet man beispielsweise Quadcore-CPUs und dedizierte Profi-Grafikkarten. Das schlägt auf den Preis und das Gewicht, würde ich für dich nicht empfehlen.
X-Serie: Subnotebooks mit 12,5" und Ultraflache Spielzeuge wie das X1. Eher nichts für dein Anforderungsprofil.
Je nach Budget bleibt also T oder L.


----------



## Leob12 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Notebook/Ultrabook für Office/Excel unterwegs im Zug*

Wenn du das Geld hast, würde ich definitiv kein Consumer-Teil nehmen.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sedimagic (13. April 2016)

*AW: Notebook/Ultrabook für Office/Excel unterwegs im Zug*

Das Geld für ein Business-Notebook habe ich. Ich informiere mich jedoch lieber bei Leuten die sich in der Materie auskennen, bevor ich unnötig zu viel ausgebe für etwas was ich garnicht benötige.

Es wird wohl ein ThinkPad T560 (ist das gerade das aktuellste Modell? Falls ja könnte ich da eventuell auch ein älteres nehmen?) werden.  Muss nur noch nach guten Angeboten suchen


----------



## flotus1 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Notebook/Ultrabook für Office/Excel unterwegs im Zug*

Das T560 ist das aktuelle Modell. Gegenüber dem Vorgänger T550 den man unter Umständen günstiger bekommt gab es nur wenige nennenswerte Änderungen:
Skylake-CPUs. Minimal schneller als die Haswell-Vorgänger. Im T560 immer noch mit DDR3-RAM statt DDR4.
Das FullHD-Panel setzt jetzt auf IPS-Technik statt auf TN. Es bleibt aber ein unterdurchschnittliches Panel.

Wenn du für deine Bildbearbeitung (und auch sonst) Wert auf ein gutes Panel legst musst du die Variante mit WQHD-Auflösung wählen.
Empfehlenswerte Anbieter für das Vorgängermodell wären Lenovo Thinkpad T55 | thinkspot
oder ThinkPad T55 - Notebooks von Lenovo gunstig online kaufen - NBWN Notebooks wie neu


----------

